# Anybody use McMaster.com's diamond lathe bits?????



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Just ordered a hudy tech lathe and a case for it. Still have not yet found a deal on a diamond bit yet. I was wondering if any of you have used the McMaster.com diamond bits??? I hate to spend 99 for a Hudy bit if I don't have too. I'm gonna be cutting alot of motors so carbide is out of the question. If any of you guys have a place where you like to get your diamond bits for a good price, please let me know. I have checked carter diamond, they want $79, most places want $99 for the Hudy and McMaster wants $62.30, I am not sure which bit model to go with if I go with McMaster.

Thanks,

Lester


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Hmmm, perhaps your thinking is off...Carbide bit = $3.28, cuts about 10-15 comms before it needs sharpening (usually $2.00). Diamond bit = $80...I'd go with carbide as it won't break NEAR as easily and when it does you break a $3.28 bit instead of an $80 bit.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Lester24 said:


> Just ordered a hudy tech lathe and a case for it. Still have not yet found a deal on a diamond bit yet. I was wondering if any of you have used the McMaster.com diamond bits??? I hate to spend 99 for a Hudy bit if I don't have too. I'm gonna be cutting alot of motors so carbide is out of the question. If any of you guys have a place where you like to get your diamond bits for a good price, please let me know. I have checked carter diamond, they want $79, most places want $99 for the Hudy and McMaster wants $62.30, I am not sure which bit model to go with if I go with McMaster.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lester


 
I am currently using a bit purcased from Mcmaster-carr. cuts great.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I have another suggestion for you. Get a bit holder that uses indexable tooling. I got a set of lathe bits that take the TTCM-221 indexable bits. Each insert is a triangle and has three cutting points. I got a pack to 10 TiN coated carbide indexable inserts from Enco www.use-enco.com for $32.10. The TiN coated bits last much longer than uncoated carbide. I get way more than 20 cuts per edge on the TiN coated bits.

My lathe would only accept 1/4" square bits to I had to get a set of the bit holders from someone on the bay. If your lathe will accept 3/8" bits, you can get the indexable holders in a set of 5 from Enco. If you get a set of 5, you basically have 15 (uncoated) carbide bits to go through for $20 (plus shipping, of course) before you have to shell out $32 for another 30 TiN coated carbide bits. These bits cut great! At about $1 for each point each it isn't even worth sharpenning them.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Here is a link to a listing where you can buy a 5 piece set of the 1/4" bits:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7608582963


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

wow, thanks for the advice, for carbide bits, those are pretty cool. Thing is, I cut motors for quite a few people, so I don't wanna have to mess with changing bits. My friends Hudy lathe that I used before this is like 5 years old and still cutting sweet on its original diamond bit. It cut both our motors all that time too. I'm basically trying to find a diamond that is cheaper than the $99 carbide.

Thanks for the replies everybody.


Does anybody know which Model McMaster.com bit the Hudy lathe takes????

Thanks,

Lester


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

I'd go with the carter diamond bit,it's what comes with the fantom lathe (the best lathe money can buy) and it cuts unreal smooth,I've owned a cobra, stepped up to a hudy and am now up to a fantom,both the hudy and the fantom cut incredibly smooth,with a carter bit.


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Thanks, everybody seems to have a the same opinion of carter. I know when they sharpened a diamond bit for me years ago the bit came back cutting amazing.


Does anyone know which carter bit I would need for the Hudy Tech Lathe.
* Tool # S-3353 LH** For use with:* Cobra "Pro-Comm" modified Lathe ,
Reedy Micro Lathe #SP3000, Team Orion Modified
Lathe, and Czech"Hudy" (slot car lathe).Price : $79.50Buy Now!

Is this the correct one, thing is, this description say's Czech "HUDY" (Slot car lathe) wanna make sure its the right one.

Lester


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Lester I would e-mail or call them they should be able to help you out.


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Team brood has the carters in stock, they are like 15 minutes away, So theres a good chance I might do that. Although, still tempted to the the 62 dollar McMaster. The Hankster reccomends them.

Still undecided,

Lathe arrives tommarow.

Lester


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I have been using the McMaster bit since 1998 and it cuts wonderful. I have cut hundreds of coms with it and it cuts just like it did the day I installed it. I have never had it out of the lathe since then. 

It only cost me $53 also.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

There is a thread on rc tech about this same issue.. Lots of info there, i also added a link to ebay where there is people selling them new for 50 bucks.. I have had mine for years with no issues.. I think as long as you take care of a bit, even carbide you should get many yers out of it..I know people with carbide bits with hundreds of cuts, and they still cut like new..


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

How do you know when the bit is wore out and time to change ? :freak:


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Gene said:


> How do you know when the bit is wore out and time to change ? :freak:


You can either check it under a scope, or even take it to a machine shop and ask them.. You can also tell by the finish on your comm... Good cuts tend to be shiney.. Dull bits will also tear the copper, they leave what looks like little hairs stuck to the comm..sharp bit cuts clean with no burs..


----------

